# Triton Router



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Ed. I have been considering one of these.


----------



## Ozzy1812

One thing I forgot to mention was that when you do buy the Triton, that you ensure that the face plate will take the guide bushings well. I had trouble with the face plate as the guide bushings did not seat flush with the face plate. This caused me to purchase another face plate that was complatible with the bushings. This was a minor issue for me as I planned to use the Triton for the router table anyway. But for those of you that will use it with the guide bushings make sure that the bushings fit flush and you don't have the bushing extending a 1/16 or as much as an 1/8 of an inch beyond the face plate.


----------



## HokieMojo

I have wanted one of these for the longest time.


----------



## rherring3

I can't find a Triton available. My local woodworking shop said they can't get them right now. Triton sold out to another company, they say. Does anyone know where they can be purchased?


----------



## Ozzy1812

Try sommerfeld tools. That is where I bought mine from. Also Woodcraft supply had them at one time.


----------



## rherring3

Thanks Ed!. I checked Sommerfeld and they do have it.

By the way, what model do you have?

Robert


----------



## CreekWoodworker

Ed, I bought the 2 1/4 HP model earlier this year at Woodcraft but I see they don't carry it anymore. I mounted mine on my router table also but this model does include the hand crank. It works well; I have no complaints.


----------



## BTM

I have the 2.25 HP version of this tool permanently mounted in a table. I love it.

although my version does have the above table handle, i find that i have not had a reason to use it in over a year of use. below table height adjustments are easy and precise, and below table activity is required to change bits (the safety switch and locking mechanism). If i'm going to be down there for those two reasons, i might as well set the height too.


----------



## Ozzy1812

Here is a link to show how to correctly use the base for the guide bushings. I guess if I had read the instructions I would have installed the guide bushing base correctly and it wouldn't have portruded and be used correctly. Sorry guys, like most guys I ditched the instructions. We dunt need no stinking instructions. yeah right. This site has alot of useful tips. 
www.stusshed.wordpress.com/2008/01/26/triton-router-template-guides/


----------



## kfrisbie

I have that model in my table and I love it, gonna get a Router Razer fer it for above table adjustments…


----------



## Budgieman

I've got both the 2.25 and the 3.25 HP models (240V Australian models)
They are both fantastic. 
The 3.25 is really too big to hand hold - hence the 2.25.

The 3.25 was the original model and the 2.25 came later - with a few updates like the through the table winder and the bushings included. There is a bushing kit available for the 3.25 (that appears to be identical to the bushings that come with the 2.25)

The bad news is that Triton went bust some months ago, but there is strong talk of a revival, however I don't know if this includes the power tools or just the components like the workcentre etc.
Keep an eye on the TRiton forum at http://www.woodworkforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15 for news.


----------



## kosta

triton is a good company but they make there measurements in metric so it hard to tell what the number in inches


----------



## spaids

*3.25 HP feature update?*

I was in Woodcraft this week and looked at the 3.25 HP router. I have the 2.25 HP and like it very much. The thing I thought was odd was how the 2.25 seemed better for table use than the 3.25 only for the above the table height control that was included with the 2.25. I mean it seems obvious to all of us that the 3.25 is the one that you most want the above table height control. Well the one I saw two days ago. the 3.25 HP at Woodcraft did indeed have this feature. The sales guy at Woodcraft said it was an upgrade to the model that came out 6 months ago. For me that would make the 3.25 HP Triton my first pick for a table mounted router. I don't think anything at that price point can beat it.


----------



## goggy

Recently received one as a birthday gift which I installed on my latest project post (router table). My kids got it from Woodcraft and it did come with the above table adj. feature ($269).


----------



## Karson

Ed: nice review


----------

